# Child travelling in front seat in France/Spain



## jaycey001 (Jun 7, 2017)

Hi 

I have heard that it is illegal for any child to sit in the front seat of a car/motor home in Spain (and possibly France). We are driving over through France and Spain next month, we have a suitable 2 point harness child seat for our eldest so she can sit in the back (we only have 2 point lap belts in the back).  However it is not possible to get a rear facing car seat that will take a 2 point harness, so our youngest will be travelling in the front passenger seat as this is the safest for her.  Seeing as this is the only secure and suitable fixing point do you think it would be acceptable? 

I understand I may have to argue my point but I would be grateful if anyone has any comments or experiences on this. 

Many Thanks

James


----------



## oldish hippy (Jun 7, 2017)

try phoning or looking online at the car hire companys and see what they say they should be up to date with information


----------



## BKen2 (Jun 9, 2017)

With regards to Spain have a look here

Children In Cars | N332 - Driving In Spain

Brian k


----------



## kenspain (Jun 9, 2017)

jaycey001 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have heard that it is illegal for any child to sit in the front seat of a car/motor home in Spain (and possibly France). We are driving over through France and Spain next month, we have a suitable 2 point harness child seat for our eldest so she can sit in the back (we only have 2 point lap belts in the back).  However it is not possible to get a rear facing car seat that will take a 2 point harness, so our youngest will be travelling in the front passenger seat as this is the safest for her.  Seeing as this is the only secure and suitable fixing point do you think it would be acceptable?
> 
> ...



This is from my son Children must be in the rear seats on an Approved seat . If not he would have to give you a fine


----------



## REC (Jun 9, 2017)

Seems to also depend on her height? If she is over 135cm looks like she could have a booster car seat in the front preferably with head restraint. Really difficult to sort out as different in each country! Wondered if the AA could advise?


----------

